# I want to see your home made 55 gallon drum GRILLS!!



## johnnyreb

i am currently in the process of making a 55 gallon drum grill and i need pics/ ideas of the lid options, air intakes and frames

i am thinking of making the lid a quarter instead of a half drum cut, how did yall do your air vents?


----------



## meateater

Here's some to get ya startted.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89986/uds-paint-jobs


----------



## lugnutz

here is my uds lid, I used 1/3 of another barrel


----------



## ak1

Here's mine;

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95009/score


----------



## tom37

Here is mine, gotta get toward the end of the thread to get to the better pics.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93682/just-another-uds


----------



## pandemonium

I think hes talking about a grill not a smoker right?


----------



## pandemonium

here is one i am making but still need to do the legs and air intakes and flume.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=grill002.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=grill003.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=grill004.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=grill005.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=grill006.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=grill007.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=grill001.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=Photo0298.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=Photo0299.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=Photo0300.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v154/garyganu/grill/?action=view&current=Photo0301.jpg
 ​


----------



## johnnyreb

pandemonium said:


> I think hes talking about a grill not a smoker right?


right a grill...i have built a few UDS's


----------



## johnnyreb

i was thinking about cutting a door out on the side for adding wood/coals and putting my air vent in the door

have any of yall done anything like that?


----------



## pandemonium

you are wanting to keep the drum upright?


----------



## johnnyreb

no horizontal


----------



## ak1

Well, if you want horizontal, you already have the chargriller.


----------



## brdprey

Is that silicone on the side , its the pic just under the head on shot with the grill quartering away or to the right how ever you want to see it.......if not. what is that?


----------



## johnnyreb

AK1 said:


> Well, if you want horizontal, you already have the chargriller.


yea but i wanna MAKE one


----------



## pandemonium

well get to makin it, thats what i did just looked at a few pics and got at it its not brain surgery lol


----------



## pandemonium

brdprey said:


> Is that silicone on the side , its the pic just under the head on shot with the grill quartering away or to the right how ever you want to see it.......if not. what is that?


its not silicone, its some liquid nail type stuff because there were little holes from blowing through and from not having a solid weld bead so i figured i would cover them up but i run a nasty caulk bead so holes ight have been better.


----------



## ak1

JohnnyReb said:


> yea but i wanna MAKE one


AAH, I get it now. 

Good luck with the build. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## meracah99

JohnnyReb said:


> i am currently in the process of making a 55 gallon drum grill and i need pics/ ideas of the lid options, air intakes and frames
> 
> i am thinking of making the lid a quarter instead of a half drum cut, how did yall do your air vents?


----------



## meracah99

image.jpeg



__ meracah99
__ Sep 27, 2016


----------

